# 2007 Le champion sl



## CNCCYCLE (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is a kinesis manufactured frame I noticed the alloy is different from most of the other moto frames. Frame 2.7 Pound XFusion SL Double-Butted Multi-Shape U6 Aluminum 

Thanks


----------

